# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Inflacioni !!

## peyoni

tung e kom nje tem per inflacionin me duhet te dhena tabela etj etj... kush din let me ndihmon ok flm....

----------


## kleadoni

www.instat.gov.al 
www.bankofalbania.org

----------

